# Cubase 10 Pro Black List.



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 28, 2019)

On the VST manager. 
There's a list of black listed VSTs and Plugins
I don't understand how. 

Thanks again!
Regards Norman.


----------



## greggybud (Oct 28, 2019)

What don't you understand?

The first thing would be to make sure your VST plugs that are black listed are 64 bit and not 32 bit.

Any 32 bit will blacklist. If you insist on 32 bit you can use Jbridge.


----------



## sumskilz (Oct 29, 2019)

I've read that those which are blacklisted have failed a stability test.

EastWest PLAY 6 is blacklisted for me. Is that not the case for anyone?


----------



## Pietro (Oct 29, 2019)

sumskilz said:


> EastWest PLAY 6 is blacklisted for me. Is that not the case for anyone?



Nope.

- Piotr


----------



## sumskilz (Oct 29, 2019)

I just installed the most recent version of PLAY 6. I was hoping the issue would be solved, but no. I've considered enabling it anyway to see what happens, but haven't tried it yet. I only have ComposerCloud and am not dependent on any of the libraries, so I may just cancel, though I'd rather it just worked.


----------



## Pietro (Oct 29, 2019)

It works. Do you use VST3 version?

- Piotr


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 29, 2019)

_Some of my 64 bit VSTs were blacklist. 
along with many 32 Bit. 
tired to reactivate it. 
failed. _


----------



## sumskilz (Oct 29, 2019)

Pietro said:


> It works. Do you use VST3 version?
> 
> - Piotr


Yeah, both the VST3 and VST2 versions are blacklisted. EastWest has a recommended fix, but it didn't work for me. A Google search tells me I'm not alone in that. I'm on Windows 10, could be different on different operating systems.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 29, 2019)

Play 6 user. On Windows 10. No issue... Sorry :-/

As the saying goes: Have you tried turning it off and on again? I mean delete and re-install?

Was there an issue with Play 5?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 29, 2019)

If you go into the Plugin Manager (Devices/Plug-in Manager) you'll see that there are three tabs: VST Effects, VST Instruments, and Blacklist. Find your blacklisted plugin and reactivate it.

There will be a warning, and Cubase will show its disapproval of the plugin by marking it in red. But I've never had a problem. The worst thing that can happen is that you'll have to blacklist it yourself.


----------



## Pietro (Oct 29, 2019)

I changed my PC a couple of months ago. PLAY was never blacklisted on either of my PCs. Both Windows 10.

But could this be a case of where the plugin is installed or something? I have it in default location. Although on my old PC, I had it on different drive, so I don't know.

- Piotr


----------



## sumskilz (Oct 29, 2019)

LudovicVDP said:


> Play 6 user. On Windows 10. No issue... Sorry :-/
> 
> As the saying goes: Have you tried turning it off and on again? I mean delete and re-install?
> 
> Was there an issue with Play 5?


Hmm... I already tried the delete and reinstall. It didn't work. I've never tried Play 5 in Cubase 10. I was already using Play 6 when I upgraded from Cubase 8.5 to 10.


TigerTheFrog said:


> If you go into the Plugin Manager (Devices/Plug-in Manager) you'll see that there are three tabs: VST Effects, VST Instruments, and Blacklist. Find your blacklisted plugin and reactivate it.
> 
> There will be a warning, and Cubase will show its disapproval of the plugin by marking it in red. But I've never had a problem. The worst thing that can happen is that you'll have to blacklist it yourself.


Thanks, that's what I figured I'd try before giving up. Good to know you haven't had any problems.


Pietro said:


> I changed my PC a couple of months ago. PLAY was never blacklisted on either of my PCs. Both Windows 10.
> 
> But could this be a case of where the plugin is installed or something? I have it in default location. Although on my old PC, I had it on different drive, so I don't know.
> 
> - Piotr


I have it in the default location. Thanks for the suggestion though. Would be nice to be able to track down the problem without having to do a work around.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 30, 2019)

One more idea regarding Play: After uninstalling play, I would go through all the VST folders and make sure there is not an older install left behind by error. Check both VST2 and VST3 folders, as sometimes, if you pick VST3, the installer does not remove an older VST2.

I had that issue when removing the original Spaces I.


----------



## RobbertZH (Oct 30, 2019)

In my case, after installing a plugin (I am currently migrating to a new computer) and then starting Cubase at startup, two other (!) plugin's (including Play) were blacklisted. This was probably due to a hiccup during Cubase startup. I reactivated it from the blacklist in Cubase and afterwards I could use Play again.


----------



## sumskilz (Oct 31, 2019)

AllanH said:


> One more idea regarding Play: After uninstalling play, I would go through all the VST folders and make sure there is not an older install left behind by error. Check both VST2 and VST3 folders, as sometimes, if you pick VST3, the installer does not remove an older VST2.
> 
> I had that issue when removing the original Spaces I.


I had already done that, but I think it's good advice in general, because that was the problem I was having with some other plugins.

Anyway, I've finally gotten it solved. It took a few messages back and forth with EastWest tech support and few failed attempts, but I'm now running a beta version of the next Play update and a beta version of the next iLok software manager, and that works.



RobbertZH said:


> In my case, after installing a plugin (I am currently migrating to a new computer) and then starting Cubase at startup, two other (!) plugin's (including Play) were blacklisted. This was probably due to a hiccup during Cubase startup. I reactivated it from the blacklist in Cubase and afterwards I could use Play again.


If you rescan after removing it and it blacklists it again, supposedly it's still unstable, but since I've read others in your same situation that have done the same and had no problems, that's what I would have tried if I wasn't able to get it resolved.


----------



## greggybud (Nov 1, 2019)

In the Cubase forum thread the issue appears to be the new iLock version.

I have spoken with SoundToys which if you install their latest with the new iLock version it blacklists. They know about it.

Same goes for the latest Play6, and Lexicon PCM bundle I think.

Again, this is when installing the newest plug versions with the latest iLock. Glad to hear a iLock beta is in the works. 

I definitely chose the wrong time to transfer to a new W10 PC.


----------



## alanb (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah . . . I just updated to the latest version of Cubase and it blacklisted Play . . . and everything from SoundToys, and everything from XILS Lab, and everything from Mercuriall Audio and Nembrini Audio, and about thirty other plugins . . . including plugins that were never blacklisted before.

Same in the latest version of N10.

It took a long time to reactivate each plugin in each program, one at a time (*I wish that we could highlight a bunch of them and 'batch-reactivate'*), but I just reactivated all of the 64-bit ones.

* ------------------------------*

I then started going through all of the various folders where plugins have been installed (I use my own dedicated folders for 32- and 64-bit VST2 plugins (although the installers don't always place them there) and, while _most_ of the VST3 plugins are _usually_ automatically installed in *C:\Program Files\ Common Files\VST3*, they aren't _always_.

There were a few VST2 plugins that were installed in the VST3 folder, and a few VST3 plugins installed in the VST2 folder. I just discovered that Stagecraft Audio, for example, installs _both_ VST2 _and_ VST3 subfolders in the folder that I entered for installation of the VST2 plugin . . . so I manually deleted the VST2 subfolder, and then moved the VST3 subfolder to the appropriate place.

* ------------------------------*

I believe that both the VST2 and VST3 versions of the same plugin should be allowed to work, side-by-side. This would make sense, since we all probably have older projects that were created using the VST2 version of a plugin. I'm pretty sure that it at least used to work that way, but maybe things have changed...???

* ------------------------------*

One really weird one is IRCAM's "The Snail" — the plugin itself is fine, but the accompanying "fft.dll" got blacklisted because it's 32-bit . . . and, when I tried to reactivate it anyway, I got the following error message:



> Reactivating the plug-in failed!
> 
> For support information, please contact the plug-in vemdor.



I guess that's not much of a surprise, since it shows up as a 32-bit file *(I also wish that there was a way — besides looking at the file extension, which may not always be indicative — to tell whether a particular file is 32- or 64-bit)*.

* ------------------------------*

*It obviously pays to (determine where all of your plugins have been installed and then) check all of your plugin folders every once in a while — using Windows Explorer, it's a trivial matter to search for '*.dll' in the VST3 folder, and for '*.vst3' in every VST2 folder . . . and shuffle files/folders around as necessary.

A word of caution about that last statement: I haven't tried relaunching the latest C10 or N10 yet, because I'm still looking for duplicates. I'm assuming (actually, "hoping" is more like it) that everything will scan properly when I'm through but, as I haven't actually tried it yet, I can't say for sure.................*

* ------------------------------*

In the grand scheme of things, this is just a small (and hopefully one-time) annoyance.

My hope is that I won't have to go through this process each time I install new plugins that have to be scanned during the following program launch.

While I think that I have the latest iLok installed, I will check to see if there is a newer version, or an available beta.

It doesn't help things that the iLok website never says what version of the Licence Manager you're downloading, only that you're downloading the "latest" version.........


----------

